# SW Missouri Homestead



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

5BR/2BA, two-story 1970's home sitting on 12 acres. The property is in a rural area of Dallas County Missouri where you are free to build without a lot of zoning restrictions or regulations. Taxes are $550/yr. The property overlooks the scenic Missouri Ozark rolling hills. The house sits on a concrete slab with no basement or crawl space. The bottom floor is living room, dining room, kitchen, utility room, 1 bedroom (we used as an office), a bathroom with shower, and Buck wood stove insert that was installed in the fireplace in fall of 2009. The bottom floor has new flooring. The bottom floor also includes built-in book cases in the living room, a pantry, coat closet, storage area, and a kitchen that was completely brand new three years ago. We tore everything out of the entire bottom floor except the fireplace brick and renovated it from floor to ceiling. The top floor includes 3 large bedrooms with closets, a full bath in the hall, and a huge master bedroom with its own private full bath and his and her closets. A new heat pump with a 10-year warranty was installed in early summer 2010, and a new electric furnace was installed in winter 2009.

This property was once part of a 200 acre dairy farm. It includes a few corrals, an old barn that we used to keep our goats and for storage, a long equipment shed that was partially converted into a chicken coop but still has room for a boat and tractor with several attachments with space to spare, a small open shed, a 20x30 shed, and a partially damaged structure that is an old trailer that has been added onto including a newly constructed section that could be used for a garage business. All these buildings are in need of repair, but they are all still usable.

The property is mostly fenced pasture. It has a couple acres that are entirely fenced with electric (our goats grazed here), a few more acres that are entirely fenced with field fence (we kept some cattle here), and a 4 acre section that is also completely fenced (we cut this for hay for the animals). The property includes a deep well that has plenty of water. We've actually forgotten to turn off one of the outside hydrants and left it on full all night long without running out of water. Another fenced area adjacent to the electric fencing includes a fresh water pond with a small building for cattle to get in from the rain. Just a few hundred feet down the lane is the Niangua River too. The Niangua features canoe rides and fishing. There's plenty of water all around here. Water rights are not an issue in Missouri either. 

The property has apple, pear, peach, plum, and cherry trees. There is a row of about 15 or so pecan trees dividing the house/yard area and the west pasture. Underneath the pecan trees are huge bushes of autumn berries that are healthy and delicious. There is a berry patch that includes Elderberries, Chokeberries, and Blackberries, and possibly some witchhazel. We've also planted strawberries next to the house.

Asking $125,000.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds beautiful! Do you have any pics? Also, how far from town?


----------



## xCSx (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, sounds nice. Living here in new jersey I can only dream of having that much for that price.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

I do have some pics, and I'll try to get them up this weekend. 

It's 7 miles from the local town of Buffalo which has pretty much everything you need including farm store, grocery store, tractor shop, walmart, restaurants, etc. It's about 35-40 miles from Springfield, which has pretty much everything you could ever want including airport, colleges, Bass Pro, etc. I worked in Springfield, and it wasn't a bad drive at all. Hwy 65 is 4 lane from Buffalo to Springfield with 65mph speed limit. It's a fast drive.


----------



## Uchtdorf (Jan 30, 2012)

Why are you leaving such a wonderful place?


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

We moved there in November 2008 with the intent of staying there the rest of our lives. Unfortunately, the job situation went from bad to worse, and we were forced to leave in September 2010. We've been renting it out since then with the hope that this person would buy it, but that doesn't appear to be happening, so we're putting up for sale. The job situation changed, and we've already moved on and started work on our new place.

We started setting up this property to be a truly self-sustaining homestead. We've planted enough fruits and berries to feed our family of 6 with plenty left over to sell at the local farmer's market. We got over 200 pumpkin plants just from the compost pile in the summer of 2010 before we moved. We fenced in pastures for goats and a few head of cattle. Water is plentiful and within walking distance. The views are beautiful too. 

Here's a shot from the pumpkin patch looking north. The grass is so thick that we got around 80 bales of hay from around 3 acres when the grass wasn't nearly as tall as it is in this shot.









Here's looking at the dining area from the kitchen.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/dininga.jpg

Here's looking at the woodburning insert/fireplace from the dining area.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/fireplacea.jpg

Here the house from the driveway.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/house1.jpg

Here's a pic of the kitchen. It was all new as of 11/08.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/kitchen2a.jpg

Here's a pic of the living area.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/living1a.jpg

Here's another pic of the living area.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/living2a.jpg

Here's a shot of the northeast pasture.
http://myhomestead.co.cc/northeastpasture.jpg


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Very nice property. I sent you a pm


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks, I replied.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Is it off 32 HWY ? Just trying to place it.

big rockpile


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

North of 32 just off of Hwy K. It's about 2 miles from Big John Conservation Area on the Niangua, but the Niangua curves around to within about 1/4 mile of the property.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

A beautiful place, wish I had the scratch for a down.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

If you have decent credit, you could get a Rural Development loan like we did when we bought the place. We got it with $0 money down. We even financed several thousand in repairs and the $2000 fee associated with the loan.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

The links aren't working for me.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, I know. Sorry about that. So much for the free web site. Try these:


----------



## deb7788 (Jul 13, 2009)

we would like to set up an appointment to see this property on May 12 if at all possible or sunday on the 13 or monday morning early. Please contact us at 417-345-4948. Thanks.


----------

